# Things you found out about that made your life easier...



## Scott K (Oct 12, 2008)

You ever been in a situation where you explained a situation in a little BS perhaps to your wholesaler sales or counter guy, a guy you work with, or the boss, or someone else, and you learned about a product that made your job ten times easier?

For example - I was doing a bathroom reno for a cousin, and she had this weird bathroom layout, so I suggested a way to lay out her bathroom a different way that was much better, which also gave her a small walk in closet to boot. What made this you ask? I found a local company that makes and stocks 56" x 30" basic acrylic tubs! (I never knew they made them that small - I know, sounds funny). The bathroom went from the ugliest, weirdest layout I've seen to date, to a nice, simple, basic 3 piece bathroom. They take showers all the time anyways, and the tub is really to only bath their toddler in.


----------

